# Apologies to Nerdcore and Mainstream Rap



## bucktowntiger (Jan 17, 2009)

but furry is taking over hip-hop too 

http://www.youtube.com/v/rAGu5VygiDs


----------



## Aden (Jan 17, 2009)

That was pretty horrible.

But I'm pretty biased.


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jan 17, 2009)

Biased as in...?


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 17, 2009)

yiff yiff motherfucker.


----------



## Aden (Jan 17, 2009)

bucktowntiger said:


> Biased as in...?



I greatly dislike rap and furry pride.


----------



## Equium (Jan 17, 2009)

I... don't think... that was any language. I mean, it sounded like a corrupted version of English, but I can't be sure.

Yeah, sorry, I'm in Aden's class regarding fondness of rap and hip-hop. You want furry hip-hop? Then you want MC Nuts, the Wordsworth-rapping squirrel.


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, so if I read the comments correctly, furry rap should be grammatically correct.  Moreover, furry rap shouldn't actually be about furry or even written by a furry.  Even better, just don't do rap altogether.  

Cool, thanks for your input!


----------



## Rytes (Jan 20, 2009)

i love rap, hip hop, rock, whatever... but you shouldn't create a "furry rap" sub-genre, that's... just corny man


----------



## Camisado (Jan 24, 2009)

Nigga be rockin a gangsta fursuit.


----------

